# Saras' First Games as a Pacer



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

*How was Saras first game in NBA?*

Anybody saw saras playing? Comments?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

He was pretty similar to Anthony Johnson.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

Well, here are his stats so far:

8 points, 3-5 from the field, including 2-4 from three. 1-2 from the free throw line. 1 assist and 2 turnovers. The only real bad thing is his 4 fouls in under 15 minutes.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



StephenJackson said:


> Well, here are his stats so far:
> 
> 8 points, 3-5 from the field, including 2-4 from three. 1-2 from the free throw line. 1 assist and 2 turnovers. The only real bad thing is his 4 fouls in under 15 minutes.


He'll get better... good first outing!... considering it's his first in the NBA...


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



PacersguyUSA said:


> He was pretty similar to Anthony Johnson.


And really impressive game by your boy tinsley. LOL at 0 points. Yeah, starting PG's stats.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



mauzer said:


> And really impressive game by your boy tinsley. LOL at 0 points. Yeah, starting PG's stats.


Dude it's pre-season!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



MillerTime said:


> Dude it's pre-season!


He will get more minutes in bigger games... it will also help when he is playing with his older teammates and true starters...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

Saranus looked alright, didn't get the ball in his hand alot it seemed. Everyone fouled alot in this game.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



mauzer said:


> And really impressive game by your boy tinsley. LOL at 0 points. Yeah, starting PG's stats.


Hater :laugh: still 2-4 from three point line is encouraging.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



mauzer said:


> And really impressive game by your boy tinsley. LOL at 0 points. Yeah, starting PG's stats.



Man I wish that Larry Brown still coached at Indy....so this young foreign guy would be buried at the end of the bench like Darko...then we wouldnt have to hear this **** all year...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Midnight_Marauder said:


> Man I wish that Larry Brown still coached at Indy....so this young foreign guy would be buried at the end of the bench like Darko...then we wouldnt have to hear this **** all year...


And why not....? He's a good player. It was his first game in the NBA and he wasn't playing with the full A squad. Obviously he will be nervious and make mistakes. I'm not saying Saras is better then Tinsley, but, their not that far apart and IMO it's too hard to tell which one is better at this point.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



MillerTime said:


> And why not....? He's a good player. It was his first game in the NBA and he wasn't playing with the full A squad. Obviously he will be nervious and make mistakes. I'm not saying Saras is better then Tinsley, but, their not that far apart and IMO it's too hard to tell which one is better at this point.



I've got no beef with Saras. But Tinsley is a true PG, and that's what we need more than a shooting PG. We need Tinsley for his playmaking abilities, and that's why he will start. Saras is a great player with a great shot, and he will see plenty of minutes and get plenty of shots.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

Don't expect too much from Saras. He's just a shooter. He's an exceptional shooter, but he's still just a shooter. Don't expect him to take over games or anything. Expect him to knock down open shots. AJ is a better backup point. Saras is like a 2 in a 1's body. He's an excellent reserve to have.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Midnight_Marauder said:


> Man I wish that Larry Brown still coached at Indy....so this *young* foreign guy would be buried at the end of the bench like Darko...then we wouldnt have to hear this **** all year...


29, it's funny to me that guys like you that sit on sports message boards all day (5000 posts) don't know much. Every fan "like you" should know who this guy is, but most don't, unbelievable.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Virtuoso said:


> 29, it's funny to me that guys like you that sit on sports message boards all day (5000 posts) don't know much. Every fan "like you" should know who this guy is, but most don't, unbelievable.



Who are you? Should I know who you are too? Just curious....Because I dont really care...Actually I care more about you than some guy who will be the third PG for the Pacers this year...I dont give a damn about foreign players that dont play here....you know why? Because I dont have to...Yeah I said it..I dont have to.......I was talking about the Tinsley/Saras "Who is better" talk we are going to have to read all freakin year....I still got love for you...whoever you are.....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Virtuoso said:


> 29, it's funny to me that guys like you that sit on sports message boards all day (5000 posts) don't know much. Every fan "like you" should know who this guy is, but most don't, unbelievable.


Maybe he ment young as inexperienced. A guy 29 with no NBA time could be considered young by many standards.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



kamego said:


> Maybe he ment young as inexperienced. A guy 29 with no NBA time could be considered young by many standards.



Actually I just assumed he was young because I dont give a damn about foreign players...once they play in the league I watch..then I will care...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Midnight_Marauder said:


> Who are you? Should I know who you are too? Just curious....Because I dont really care...Actually I care more about you than some guy who will be the third PG for the Pacers this year...I dont give a damn about foreign players that dont play here....you know why? Because I dont have to...Yeah I said it..I dont have to.......I was talking about the Tinsley/Saras "Who is better" talk we are going to have to read all freakin year....I still got love for you...whoever you are.....


Sir, you have my respect. Yeah, you didn't know that Sarunas wasn't young, but your one of the more sensible people on this boards.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



mauzer said:


> And really impressive game by your boy tinsley. LOL at 0 points. Yeah, starting PG's stats.


Actually, I find it more to Tinsley's virtuoso that he was able to account for 10 of the teams points without even attempting any field goals, and in less playing time (and against better players). Plus, ya know he 3 less fouls and one more assist...

If you imply that Tinsley had a bad game (which it does seem like a sub-par game for Tinsley), what must you think of Jasikeviscius, who played far inferiorly?


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

WTF ? Who says that Saras is only a shooter and a SG in a PG's body ?

Seriously. Saras is the best playmaker you can find and if his transition from Europe to NBA goes well, it'll only be a question of time until he'll be starting PG for Indiana. Of course only if Carlisle recognizes it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Schizogenius said:


> WTF ? Who says that Saras is only a shooter and a SG in a PG's body ?
> 
> Seriously. Saras is the best playmaker you can find and if his transition from Europe to NBA goes well, it'll only be a question of time until he'll be starting PG for Indiana. Of course only if Carlisle recognizes it.


As long as Tinsley is playing, Jasikeviscius won't start. Tinsley is an NBA top 5-9 point guard. The only skill that Jasikeviscius is arguably better at than Tinsley is shooting. Tinsley is much more skilled passer, ball handler, creator, penetrator, visionist, and a moderately better defender.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> Don't expect too much from Saras. He's just a shooter. He's an exceptional shooter, but he's still just a shooter. Don't expect him to take over games or anything. Expect him to knock down open shots. AJ is a better backup point. Saras is like a 2 in a 1's body. He's an excellent reserve to have.


Actually... Sarunas has excellent court vision too... he is an acclaimed passer... he will run the offense nicely once he gets used to everything.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



PacersguyUSA said:


> As long as Tinsley is playing, Jasikeviscius won't start. Tinsley is an NBA top 5-9 point guard. The only skill that Jasikeviscius is arguably better at than Tinsley is shooting. Tinsley is much more skilled passer, ball handler, creator, penetrator, visionist, and a moderately better defender.


Agreed... we've only heard one game... I think Jamal will be one of the top 10 point guards again this year... and Sarunas will make an excellent backup for him... all year long... that's right... I think Tinsley will start... so long as he is healthy... Sarunas will step up... you guys are gonna end up loving him... and we will be saying... Anthony Johnson... forgot he was a Pacer... haven't seen him in a while...


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



PacersguyUSA said:


> As long as Tinsley is playing, Jasikeviscius won't start. Tinsley is an NBA top 5-9 point guard. The only skill that Jasikeviscius is arguably better at than Tinsley is shooting. Tinsley is much more skilled passer, ball handler, creator, penetrator, visionist, and a moderately better defender.



You either sound like someone who has never seen Saras play or like some Tinsley fanboy.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

Wow did you see Saras tonight? Looks like Tinsley has lost his starting PG job. If you saw how Saras
took the game over the stretch to win you'll understand.

No way is Saras not starting soon. He can take over games a la Bird and Reggie.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



PacersguyUSA said:


> As long as Tinsley is playing, Jasikeviscius won't start. Tinsley is an NBA top 5-9 point guard. The only skill that Jasikeviscius is arguably better at than Tinsley is shooting. Tinsley is much more skilled passer, ball handler, creator, penetrator, visionist, and a moderately better defender.


What about today? Your god scored 2 points and made 5 turnovers, and Saras got 18 points, 4 assists, 3 rebounds, 1 stal, 1 turnover. It's gonna be fun season, I bet **any more insults will be deleted just like this one was**


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



benfica said:


> Wow did you see Saras tonight? Looks like Tinsley has lost his starting PG job. If you saw how Saras
> took the game over the stretch to win you'll understand.
> 
> No way is Saras not starting soon. He can take over games a la Bird and Reggie.


I predicted that saras will start after All-Star break, but I was wrong -he 'll start much sooner. RIP pacersguyusa. :biggrin: :nah: :usa:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

Yeah, Sarunas looked really good in this game. No doubt. He was hitting big shots, making big plays. He looks like a great passer. I really am excited about him. The only thing is that he cannot play defense. His footspeed and footwork couldn't keep up with Deron Williams at all. If he can learn to play defense he would be the perfect PG for Indiana.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



mauzer said:


> I predicted that saras will start after All-Star break, but I was wrong -he 'll start much sooner. RIP pacersguyusa. :biggrin: :nah: :usa:



Too bad Saras can't play defense. And that's why he won't start.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Schizogenius said:


> You either sound like someone who has never seen Saras play or like some Tinsley fanboy.


 you sound like someone who has never seen Tinsley play or a Sarus fanboy


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

What about last years NBA MVP's defence?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

His defense was real bad no doubting that, but this guy can be a starter in this league. He's pretty good.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



rock747 said:


> this guy can be a starter in this league. He's pretty good.



:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

There's not a single doubt about that.......


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

Sarunas had a good box score tonight.


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

pls dont forget what i told you here on july :banana: 
Sarunas Sarunas :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

tinsley is`nt a top 10 pg in the NBDL let alone the NBA


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

*Once and for all, let's put a stop to the pointless bickering between Tinsley fans and Jasikevicius fans. We're always happy to have new Pacers fans on this board, so it's great that some of the people who were fans of Saras in Europe, have followed him to the Pacers board. You're welcome to post here, as long as you follow the posting guidelines that you agreed to when you registered your account. Anyone who makes a point of constantly bringing down other posters, and even worse, insulting entire nationalities, is going to be shown the exit door.*


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



PacersguyUSA said:


> Sarunas had a good box score tonight.



Oh my...You are such a hater.

I mean seriously, just admit that Saras played better than Tinsley in the first 2 games.

And no, I'm not saying that preaseason has big importance.


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

As RP McMurphy has already stated, attacking of posters is not allowed. Consider this a warning.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Schizogenius said:


> original quote deleted


Even in jest, don't attack other posters.

Now after returning into normality... Who guarded mostly D. Williams? Then I would like to know how big problem is Saras footspeed. And did D. Williams just had sick game and hit everything (despite good defence) or pacers defence was just awful (at pg spot). On positive side I must say Saras's seems to bee really good at hitting treys (THIS team needs it badly) and he has impressive stats so far plus I hope we all know that Tinsley can only became better and these were practice games (if you don't belive look at Croshere's stats ).

peace


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



RP McMurphy said:


> *Once and for all, let's put a stop to the pointless bickering between Tinsley fans and Jasikevicius fans. We're always happy to have new Pacers fans on this board, so it's great that some of the people who were fans of Saras in Europe, have followed him to the Pacers board. You're welcome to post here, as long as you follow the posting guidelines that you agreed to when you registered your account. Anyone who makes a point of constantly bringing down other posters, and even worse, insulting entire nationalities, is going to be shown the exit door.*


This was expected when you have guys like Pacersguy in Pacers board who really don't understand basketball as a game and simply hates everything outside US. Now that's lack of intelligence.

I do think that Tinsley will start the season and Saras will play 20-30 minutes of the bench. His lack of defence really hurts him and keeps him out of starting position. But to compare him to Tinsley is quite hard since they have totally different game. Saras is the better leader, playmaker, shooter and has the better IQ whereas JAmal obviously has better handles and can penetrate to the basket and play adequate defence. Overall...you guys should be happy to have two guys more than capable of playing the point.


----------



## RXbasket (Oct 14, 2005)

*Saras defence*

Was Saras defence really bad? I did not see the game against Utah.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



StephenJackson said:


> Too bad Saras can't play defense. And that's why he won't start.


Jamaal Tinsley isn't exactly a good defender, either.



> Wow did you see Saras tonight? Looks like Tinsley has lost his starting PG job.


These are preseason games. They don't count, so people don't try as hard, nor do they play their best players. It's not a proven fact that he'll be great after he had a good game in the preseason.

Oh well, this thread will be locked soon anyway.


----------



## fezqo (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi dudes, french bball fan online.

As a euro fan, I've watched many tv and live games featuring Saras Jasikevicius, here are a couple things Pacers fans have to know regarding the great Saras.

He's a true PG, not a pure shooting machine as someone cluelessly said. He's an excellent passer, can find solutions when the game is tight, he is one of the most intelligent players in Europe, he knows the game, he knows what to do in every situations, has played alot of big games so far, won alot of titles, won a lot of games only by himself. He's pretty much fearless and he's a true leader, not a follower. If he has to bark at Artest someday on the court, he won't shy away you can trust me.

He's not a great defender, pretty sure, and he's not the guy who'll post 20 points and 10 assists every night (that's useless anyway, figures & dunks are here to entertain teen fans, nothing more), but he has guts and he's a killer in the money-time. His partnership with Tinsley will be very interesting, those two are very different players but Pacers need them both to achieve great things this year. 
I think Jamaal will be the starting PG in the regular season but when the playoffs start, the lithuanian PG will show everyone who Sarunas Jasikevicius really is.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



RP McMurphy said:


> *Once and for all, let's put a stop to the pointless bickering between Tinsley fans and Jasikevicius fans. We're always happy to have new Pacers fans on this board, so it's great that some of the people who were fans of Saras in Europe, have followed him to the Pacers board. You're welcome to post here, as long as you follow the posting guidelines that you agreed to when you registered your account. Anyone who makes a point of constantly bringing down other posters, and even worse, insulting entire nationalities, is going to be shown the exit door.*



What about your countyman pacersguyusa who constanly pooring crap on Saras ???


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

fezqo said:


> Hi dudes, french bball fan online.
> 
> As a euro fan, I've watched many tv and live games featuring Saras Jasikevicius, here are a couple things Pacers fans have to know regarding the great Saras.
> 
> ...


Exactly :clap:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



mauzer said:


> What about your countyman pacersguyusa who constanly pooring crap on Saras ???


He's allowed to not like Saras, just like you're allowed to not like Jamaal Tinsley. What he's not allowed to do is insult you, or make racist comments about European players in general. Here are the posting guidelines, if you still don't understand what's acceptable and what isn't. Also, if a certain poster bothers you, you can always put him on ignore rather than get yourself into trouble by going after him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Pacers are damned fortunate to have Sarunas on their squad. 

In whatever capacity they use him this season, he's going to help them out a lot. The Jazz game last night showed how ridiculous he can be down the stretch. He's just a gamer, and hopefully, Carlisle decides to award him some more minutes.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

obviously tinsley will and should start. but i cant believe you guys. ill defend tinsley all day,

PRESEASON. I dont care if Saras scored a negative 10 points. who cares.

The pacers are deep as ****. this is a good thing. if they traded for PJ Brown or someone of that nature I would pick them to win an NBA championship this year. Right now I think everyone's focusing on the wrong issues. Youll be fine in all your backcourt and SF positions. Worry about up front. J/O cant do it alone, and your weak up front when he is hurt. It would be nice if Bender came back strong but dont expect it. Foster, quality vet, but thats it. Brown or Magloire or another available big should be your target.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How can Pacers fans be at all mad that they have both Tinsley and Saras? It's a great combo to have. Who cares who is starting or not. They'll both probably play a lot of important minutes for the Pacers this year, and both will be key if you want to make a serious title run.

So stop your *****ing and be happy. There's no reason to choose sides. They are both on your team, and I doubt either is going anywhere in the forseable future.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*

Highlights of the thread:



PacersguyUSA said:


> He was pretty similar to Anthony Johnson.





Midnight_Marauder said:


> Man I wish that Larry Brown still coached at Indy....so this young foreign guy would be buried at the end of the bench like Darko...then we wouldnt have to hear this **** all year...





GrandKenyon6 said:


> Don't expect too much from Saras. He's just a shooter. He's an exceptional shooter, but he's still just a shooter. Don't expect him to take over games or anything. Expect him to knock down open shots. AJ is a better backup point. Saras is like a 2 in a 1's body. He's an excellent reserve to have.





Midnight_Marauder said:


> I dont give a damn about foreign players that dont play here....you know why? Because I dont have to...Yeah I said it..I dont have to.......


So much love (and knowledge) around here... Keep it up!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Scipio said:


> This was expected when you have guys like Pacersguy in Pacers board who really don't understand basketball as a game and simply hates everything outside US. Now that's lack of intelligence.


I think my over a decade's worth of playing and 3 years of coaching give me more of an understanding of basketball than you. I in no way hate everything outside the U.S. In fact, I plan to live in Israel pretty soon, and enjoyed the time I have spent in Mexico. Furthermore, basketball knowledge and country partiality play no role in measure of intelligence as you assert.





> I do think that Tinsley will start the season and Saras will play 20-30 minutes of the bench. His lack of defence really hurts him and keeps him out of starting position. But to compare him to Tinsley is quite hard since they have totally different game.


This part of your post seems reasonable.




> Saras is the better leader, playmaker, shooter and has the better IQ whereas JAmal obviously has better handles and can penetrate to the basket and play adequate defence. Overall...you guys should be happy to have two guys more than capable of playing the point.


I don't know how you can say Sarunas is a better leader. He won championships in Europe, but Tinsley led a team to 61 wins in a far superior league. I agree that Sarunas is a better shooter. I contend, however, that Tinsley is a far better playmaker contrary to your assertion.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



RP McMurphy said:


> He's allowed to not like Saras, just like you're allowed to not like Jamaal Tinsley. What he's not allowed to do is insult you, or make racist comments about European players in general. Here are the posting guidelines, if you still don't understand what's acceptable and what isn't. Also, if a certain poster bothers you, you can always put him on ignore rather than get yourself into trouble by going after him.


This is true. The ignore button is awesome. I fully endorse it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



Genjuro said:


> Highlights of the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't speak for other people's posts, but Sarunas's statline was nearly identical to Anthony Johnson's statline for that game, so I don't see what you're getting at.


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

fezqo said:


> Hi dudes, french bball fan online.
> 
> As a euro fan, I've watched many tv and live games featuring Saras Jasikevicius, here are a couple things Pacers fans have to know regarding the great Saras.
> 
> ...


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He's a really good passer. Just in general he's a big play kind of guy. Makes the big shot, the big pass, or the big steal. Overall his defense isn't great, but he'll make the big play to win the game.

Saras is the perfect replacement for Reggie going forward. He's going to win some games for the Pacers with his play. Tear the heart out of a couple teams.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: How was Saras first game in NBA?*



PacersguyUSA said:


> I think my over a decade's worth of playing and 3 years of coaching give me more of an understanding of basketball than you. I in no way hate everything outside the U.S. In fact, I plan to live in Israel pretty soon, and enjoyed the time I have spent in Mexico. Furthermore, basketball knowledge and country partiality play no role in measure of intelligence as you assert.


Finally something reasonable coming out of you. With your knowledge of Basketball you should know better and more about Saras. Or maybe you just haven't followed European basketball. I'm no teen just trying to insult you for the sake of it being around basketball for over 20 years. It just bugs me when people judge players without seeing them or by one single game or because of the players cultural/ethnic backround is different than theirs. That's what I call lack of intelligence. 



PacersguyUSA said:


> I don't know how you can say Sarunas is a better leader. He won championships in Europe, but Tinsley led a team to 61 wins in a far superior league. I agree that Sarunas is a better shooter. I contend, however, that Tinsley is a far better playmaker contrary to your assertion.


I'm saying WINNING two Euroleague championships and European championship as the leader of your team is far better accomplishment than 61 wins in regular season no matter how you put it. He's been in big games and won them. To me thats leadership right there. Tinsley hasn't won anything compared to Saras. I guess we don't agree about whos the better playmaker but hopefully it'll work out for the pistons either way. I'm expecting Tinsley being better in the beginning but once Saras gets some experience in NBA game I don't see why he couldn't win the starting spot over Tinsley.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Against Spurs
Saras:24min 0pt 5as.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nuzzo said:


> Against Spurs
> Saras:24min 0pt 5as.


He still had a nice game. His shot wasn't as great as I expected, but that's probably just from transitioning from the Europe to NBA three. His jumpers/3-pointers looked like they were in line with the basket, but he wasn't used to the strength it took to get the ball that far, which caused him to shoot too hard.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He still had a nice game. His shot wasn't as great as I expected, but that's probably just from transitioning from the Europe to NBA three. His jumpers/3-pointers looked like they were in line with the basket, but he wasn't used to the strength it took to get the ball that far, which caused him to shoot too hard.


He has shot very well in all the games leading up to this... they just weren't falling last night... no worries from me... this guy is gonna be exactly as I expected... superior offense... bad defense... overall... great addition to the team!


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> He has shot very well in all the games leading up to this... they just weren't falling last night... no worries from me... this guy is gonna be exactly as I expected... superior offense... bad defense... overall... great addition to the team!



Is it really bad comparing to the Tinsley's , Nashes, Kid's ? Is it bad or is ir absolutely bad ?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

mauzer said:


> Is it really bad comparing to the Tinsley's , Nashes, Kid's ? Is it bad or is ir absolutely bad ?


I would lean more to the latter... he has a lot of work to do on his d... being on a defensive minded team is going to be good for him... but his problem is his slow feet... the fastest of the fast are gonna get by him really easy this year... luckly our team is good on help defending... to tell you the truth though buddy... I don't care if he doesn't improve his D... he is an amazing passer... and a great shooter when he is on... his offensive pluses totally wipe out his defensive problems... to me at least... I love him on our team... when I saw him play in the World Championships... when he tore team USA a new one... I never dreamed he would be a Pacer... but I had hoped from that moment on... we are lucky to have him!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> but his problem is his slow feet...



as well as his tendancy to become confused on screens and his inability to effectively read plays.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> as well as his tendancy to become confused on screens and his inability to effectively read plays.


He is known as on of the best best pick&roll players in th eworld, what are you talking about? Quit that hating about saras.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

mauzer said:


> He is known as on of the best best pick&roll players in th eworld, what are you talking about? Quit that hating about saras.


I'm not sure, but I think he was talking about Saras's ability to defend against the pick and roll, not to run a pick and roll himself.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

mauzer said:


> He is known as on of the best best pick&roll players in th eworld, what are you talking about? Quit that hating about saras.


I'm not even hating on him. He's just gets confused on screens and has trouble reading plays. Even Slick Leonard (greatest Pacers coach ever) and Mark Boyle (Pacers radio announcer) mentioned it during the broadcast of the Pacers vs. Timberwolves game.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I'm not even hating on him. He's just gets confused on screens and has trouble reading plays. Even Slick Leonard (greatest Pacers coach ever) and Mark Boyle (Pacers radio announcer) mentioned it during the broadcast of the Pacers vs. Timberwolves game.


He is still adjusting to the new rules, new teammates, new combinations. After he adjusts to the game, then we'll see.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> as well as his tendancy to become confused on screens and his inability to effectively read plays.


Yes... but those are problems that can be fixed by becoming more acclimated to our team and the NBA... his slow feet aren't gonna get much better... if at all...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

mauzer said:


> He is known as on of the best best pick&roll players in th eworld, what are you talking about? Quit that hating about saras.


He is refering to defending the pick and roll... not doing it himself... you are right... he had that pick and roll down on the offensive end


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

How is saras doing tonight against Spurs ? Is he addapting to the team, ner rules? Is his defence advancing?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

mauzer said:


> How is saras doing tonight against Spurs ? Is he addapting to the team, ner rules? Is his defence advancing?


I couldn't watch it... had to listen on the radio... but I heard Slick Lenard saying that Sarunas was keeping his man in front of him a lot more in this game... good to hear... I am hoping he will continue to improve his D... he has some good coaches for it. 

Sarunas had an excellent shooting night...

14 points, 5-7 fgs, 3-3 from 3

Not as good on passing though...

1 assist, 3 turnovers... but I think his turnovers are still coming from his teammates not knowing what to anticipate from him...

He is gonna be awsome for us when he knows his teammates... and his teammates know him.


----------

